# Log Splitter- Show us your log splitter.



## VirginiaIron

It seems there are various postings online about a specific log splitter. Hopefully we can compile a thread of nothing but log splitters- all types.

It does not matter if it is powered by electric, gas, foot, or arm or if you found it in the trash, purchased it, swapped something for it, rebuilding it, or made it yourself.  The only thing that matters is that you are using it or you are planning on using it to split your wood supply.

Here is our homemade splitter. This splitter was made circa 1980 and is an heirloom piece. This splitter has a 28 inch capacity and was raised from the originally very low height via tires and axle. The unit was made from an 8hp Tecumseh (cast iron sleeve) engine, 12 or 16 gpm- two stage pump combo kit from the once Northern Hydraulics (now Northern Tool). Recently, we swapped out the engine to a 13/14hp Preditor from Harbor Freight, added a lift and splitter wing. The larger HP allows us to run the engine at a slower speed and now the governor regulates the rpm. 


So, let's see those beautiful splitters and a description of the specifications right here!


----------



## Tar12

Here is mine...A Oak Series made by ALLWOOD in Milan, Michigan. A true 28 ton splitter with a hydraulic log lift and hydraulic wedge lift.It also sports a disappearing splitting wedge and a recessed push plate that allows for a complete split each time.This is all powered by a 13hp Honda.It also has heavy duty torsion axels that are meant to be run on the road..I ran it 70 mph all the way back from Michigan. I also have a 6-way wedge for it but only run it when I get into a uniform run of logs.4 of us knocked 6 cord of Ash with it in a days time.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

hmmm I need to update this!
Looks the same just to update with the new motor and in my yard!


----------



## gzecc

Old powertek splitter I bought from a rental company.


----------



## Dobish




----------



## VirginiaIron

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> View attachment 196288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm I need to update this!
> Looks the same just to update with the new motor and in my yard!


If you need a new engine, slap that puppy on.


----------



## VirginiaIron

gzecc said:


> Old powertek splitter I bought from a rental company.


That looks HD.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Dobish said:


> View attachment 196291
> View attachment 196292



I was impressed with the Dirty Hands unit.


----------



## Dobish

I have been continually impressed with them. They are a great company, with great service.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Tar12 said:


> View attachment 196265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine...A Oak Series made by ALLWOOD in Milan, Michigan. A true 28 ton splitter with a hydraulic log lift and hydraulic wedge lift.It also sports a disappearing splitting wedge and a recessed push plate that allows for a complete split each time.This is all powered by a 13hp Honda.It also has heavy duty torsion axels that are meant to be run on the road..I ran it 70 mph all the way back from Michigan. I also have a 6-way wedge for it but only run it when I get into a uniform run of logs.4 of us knocked 6 cord of Ash with it in a days time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196263
> View attachment 196264



Eye candy! Six cords, I am impressed. I like the idea of the hydraulically adjustable wedges.


----------



## Tar12

VirginiaIron said:


> Eye candy! Six cords, I am impressed. I like the idea of the hydraulically adjustable wedges.


My son and I had dragged the ash logs out and cut them up and had the rounds strung out in a rough line prior to bringing in the splitter. We split it all with the 6-way...makes quick work of it...it was a loooong day..the adjustable wedge allows you to adjust on the fly...a sweet feature.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Tar12 said:


> My son and I had dragged the ash logs out and cut them up and had the rounds strung out in a rough line prior to bringing in the splitter. We split it all with the 6-way...makes quick work of it...it was a loooong day..the adjustable wedge allows you to adjust on the fly...a sweet feature.



How wide is your lift platform? I am wondering if I am making mine too wide.


----------



## Tar12

VirginiaIron said:


> How wide is your lift platform? I am wondering if I am making mine too wide.


16 inches and I wish it was wider and had side wings to keep pieces from vibrating off and I don't care for the smooth metal platform as it allows the wood to slide to easy and vibrate off. I will be correcting this with heavy wire mesh and wings. This will allow you to stage a lot of wood to be split. This is really beneficial when you are splitting by yourself.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Tar12 said:


> 16 inches and I wish it was wider and had side wings to keep pieces from vibrating off and I don't care for the smooth metal platform as it wallows the wood to slide to easy and vibrate off. I will be correcting this.


I was going to turn my angle up for that purpose, but thought it would get in the way of the splitting logs. I planned on diamond-plate but thought your smooth deck would be beneficial- back to diamond plate I guess.


----------



## Tar12

VirginiaIron said:


> I was going to turn my angle up for that purpose, but thought it would get in the way of the splitting logs. I planned on diamond-plate but thought your smooth deck would be beneficial- back to diamond plate I guess.


You will be fine turning the angle iron up as it would act as side wings. I am going to to try the side wings before I do anything else.I just saw where you already had it welded up...some flat stock would work to make those wings.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Tar12 said:


> You will be fine turning the angle iron up as it would act as side wings. I am going to to try the side wings before I do anything else.



I will use flat stock since it is a little late to modify at this point.


----------



## Tar12

VirginiaIron said:


> I will use flat stock since it is a little late to modify at this point.


Thats what I am going to do with mine as well...here is a pic of the recessed push plate.This allows you to set your split closer than you normally can and allows a complete split of the piece.


----------



## VirginiaIron

I'll have to incorporate some of the newer features on mine.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

OK
Here are some updated pics of my splitter!







New engine that I installed to replace the one I toasted!


----------



## VirginiaIron

Does it operate any better with the new engine? I think I'm going to put a worktable on my splitter similar to your table.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

VirginiaIron said:


> Does it operate any better with the new engine? I think I'm going to put a worktable on my splitter similar to your table.



Works the same, as it's a direct replacement!
However it is a better built engine, a metal fuel tank even ...not plastic!


----------



## Lloyd the redneck

Home made splitter. My uncle and cousin built it a few years ago. I have broken it and had to stiffen it up a few times but works spectacular. Currently run it off my skidsteer hydro. 53hp 30gpm [emoji50].


----------



## WES999

Here is my little 5 ton electric splitter.
Got it on CL for $65 bucks.
Needed some TlC but I was able to get it working. 
For it's size it works very well, splits most of the rounds I have.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Dobish said:


> View attachment 196291
> View attachment 196292


I've been wanting to watch one of these in action, and I watched a few videos on YouTube and YouTube doesn't really do it justice. I neighbor had another brand that I saw on YouTube and it was completely different person.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Lloyd the redneck said:


> Home made splitter. My uncle and cousin built it a few years ago. I have broken it and had to stiffen it up a few times but works spectacular. Currently run it off my skidsteer hydro. 53hp 30gpm [emoji50].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196353
> View attachment 196354



That's cool. Does the height of your splitter adjust with those hydraulic rams?


----------



## VirginiaIron

WES999 said:


> Here is my little 5 ton electric splitter.
> Got it on CL for $65 bucks.
> Needed some TlC but I was able to get it working.
> For it's size it works very well, splits most of the rounds I have.
> View attachment 196368
> View attachment 196369



 Nothing wrong with that.  That's a nice one. I thought about an electric one but sometimes where I split it's just too far from the house. Sometimes I wonder if I should get one of those so that I can split in my garage and avoid all the noxious fumes.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck

No but I have a little pin in the hitch I can tilt it up so the plate touches the ground so the stuff to heavy to lift can roll on. Normally I have a couple helpers so we man handle it. I'm working on building another one , that works off the quick tatch on the skidsteer and has a log lift and a hand valve. So then I can set the hydros in constant and just get er done by myself. My cousin wants that splitter back next year so I'll have to have it done by then. Should be pretty darn slick when I have it done


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Sachs-Dolmar. Old(er) but an excellent barn find.  20+ ton.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Sachs-Dolmar. Old(er) but an excellent barn find.  20+ ton.



Sachs. Like the one who built mopeds many moons ago?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Lloyd the redneck said:


> Sachs. Like the one who built mopeds many moons ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196398



Different Sachs.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Sachs-Dolmar. Old(er) but an excellent barn find.  20+ ton.



That's a nice one.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

VirginiaIron said:


> That's a nice one.



$300  Runs like new.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Jan Pijpelink said:


> $300  Runs like new.



Good deal.


----------



## NickDL

Here is my Husky 22 ton that I picked up from Craigslist, I managed to buy it for $750, it was used maybe 1 year. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tar12

NickDL said:


> Here is my Husky 22 ton that I picked up from Craigslist, I managed to buy it for $750, it was used maybe 1 year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196650
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good score!


----------



## Knots




----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000




----------



## VirginiaIron

NickDL said:


> Here is my Husky 22 ton that I picked up from Craigslist, I managed to buy it for $750, it was used maybe 1 year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196650
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


There is so much equipment in that photograph I thought I was looking at a farm show. Nice stuff!


----------



## VirginiaIron

Knots said:


> View attachment 196683


 Oh, my. Looks like you have an economy tractor in that photo.  Is that a power king? We had one of those, 1971 model  with two transmissions, a loader, and many additional attachments.  That's a nice tractor.  What kind a log splitter do you have?


----------



## VirginiaIron

ED 3000 said:


> View attachment 196706


I bet you get a lot of good exercise with that ax.


----------



## Knots

VirginiaIron said:


> Oh, my. Looks like you have an economy tractor in that photo.  Is that a power king? We had one of those, 1971 model  with two transmissions, a loader, and many additional attachments.  That's a nice tractor.  What kind a log splitter do you have?


Good eye.  I have a '69 PK and a '67 Jim Dandy.  The splitter is an Iron&Oak.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

VirginiaIron said:


> I bet you get a lot of good exercise with that ax.


I wish you would tell my gut that!


----------



## VirginiaIron

ED 3000 said:


> I wish you would tell my gut that!


Lol, I guess that you need a shorter round to maximize the abdomen crunch in your swing


----------



## rowerwet

Not mine, it belongs to my wife's cousin,  massive!


----------



## rowerwet

I think you can split rocks with it


----------



## Tar12

rowerwet said:


> View attachment 196744
> 
> I think you can split rocks with it


Very unique! Purpose built for sure!


----------



## VirginiaIron

Very nice! Looks like a barn crusher, lol.

I'd like to see that thing in action.


----------



## firefighterjake

Guess this ends the debate of horizontal vs. vertical splitting . . . a compromise . . . diagonal splitting.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Sachs-Dolmar. Old(er) but an excellent barn find.  20+ ton.


I believe that's the model I used to sometimes use as a kid, when three generations of my family would get together a few times each year to harvest wood for our assortment of fireplaces (many old houses).  I thought it was just about the coolest thing on earth, back then.


----------



## Ashful

rowerwet said:


> View attachment 196744
> 
> I think you can split rocks with it


That is the first four-cylinder log splitter I've ever seen.  If his cycle time is more than 3 seconds, I'd say that motor is under-used, on a cylinder that size.


----------



## rowerwet

Ashful said:


> That is the first four-cylinder log splitter I've ever seen.  If his cycle time is more than 3 seconds, I'd say that motor is under-used, on a cylinder that size.


Considering it was built in the middle of PA, I'm sure it was cobbled together from stuff lying around the farm.


----------



## Ashful

rowerwet said:


> Considering it was built in the middle of PA, I'm sure it was cobbled together from stuff lying around the farm.


The home of Benjamin Franklin?  Are you implying it would have been better, if built in the home state of Bobby Brown?


----------



## VirginiaIron

Well, I did one of the two mods on my splitter, and it turns out I will need to repair or replace the main cylinder. After about two splitts since the table was installed the ram broke just behind the wedge. This is a connection I have been concerned about for several years. The rod is two inches in diameter and only about 2/5 of the break is fresh, the rest is discolored and has a slight rust. It appears the 2" rod is reduced to 1" and pinned in the bearing. The rod is about 10 inches longer than the bore, so I will either thread it, weld it, or bolt it to the wedge. I am glad I had not painted it yet. I had a design test prior to disassembly, cleaning and painting. Wa,wa,wawww......


----------



## VirginiaIron

VirginiaIron said:


> I will use flat stock since it is a little late to modify at this point.





Tar12 said:


> Thats what I am going to do with mine as well...here is a pic of the recessed push plate.This allows you to set your split closer than you normally can and allows a complete split of the piece.
> 
> View attachment 196299



I installed some flat stock on my lift and some teets to help hold the log. I never really had any problems with the log slipping, but every once in a while, a difficult split would pop and exit the platform very quickly. If it wasn't for Pirates and cheap imitations, other people would not be able to enjoy the real thing.  Here, lol, is my version.


----------



## Tar12

VirginiaIron said:


> View attachment 196837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed some flat stock on my lift and some teets to help hold the log. I never really had any problems with the log slipping, but every once in a while, a difficult split would pop and exit the platform very quickly. If it wasn't for Pirates and cheap imitations, other people would not be able to enjoy the real thing.  Here, lol, is my version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196836


Looking good! Did you mean to attach 2 pictures?


----------



## VirginiaIron

Tar12 said:


> Looking good! Did you mean to attach 2 pictures?



 No, I didn't mean to post two attachments. The first photo I turn to the right to make it right side up but then in the photograph  was skewed to the right so I had to delete it and put the current photo in its place.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Here is the latest photos of progress. I actually have the boom fully mounted and functional and the wedge has been redesigned with more support. In the past I would transport both splitters to the round's locations and then power the lower unit with the splitter. As much of a blessing as it was not to have to lift larger rounds it was quite inconvenient to set up-even with quick connectors. So, I wanted the two units to be connected together so it was just one single effort to transport, set up , and split the wood.


----------



## VirginiaIron

I debated abandoning my immediate project but I watched my dad build it back around the late seventies and I consider it a little part of him that still lives on.


----------



## MrWhoopee

I like the idea of a single splitter thread. Show 'em all in one place.

Here's my Homelite electric 5-ton. Love it!


----------



## VirginiaIron

I like your design. I like the quietness of electric and maybe sometime in the future that will be one of my projects as well thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ashful

Okay, I guess I finally have something semi-worthy of posting here.  This is a suped-up Huskee 22-ton, with 8 second cycle time.  The 11 GPM pump was replaced with a 16 GPM pump, and the 190cc Briggs baseline motor was replaced with a 344cc INTEK motor.  Suction line was upgraded to match the higher-volume pump, but it's otherwise bone stock.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Ashful said:


> Okay, I guess I finally have something semi-worthy of posting here.  This is a suped-up Huskee 22-ton, with 8 second cycle time.  The 11 GPM pump was replaced with a 16 GPM pump, and the 190cc Briggs baseline motor was replaced with a 344cc INTEK motor.  Suction line was upgraded to match the higher-volume pump, but it's otherwise bone stock.
> 
> View attachment 197453
> View attachment 197454



How about a video?


----------



## VirginiaIron

For what it's worth, there is no right or wrong log splitter. The best log splitter is the one that works for YOU! People have asked me what is the best wine to drink, what's the best car or truck to drive, or what's the best Bible to read? My answer has always been the best wine is the one you enjoy drinking the best car is the one you enjoy driving especially if it doesn't let you down, and the best Bible is the one you read. With that said, I love machines, I love typewriters, clocks, transmissions, transaxles, rear ends, engines, log splitters, tractors, go carts, golf carts, anything with gears, and mechanics and ingenuity-you get the point.  So please post your log splitter here even if you think it's worthy or not for our viewing. As encouragement to you all the only thing that matters is if you're happy with it and if you're not happy with it Feel free to ask a question and any number of talented people will help solve your problem.


----------



## VirginiaIron

I tried posting a video but it is too large. Then I tried breaking the video up but the extension is not recognized. I will need to upload to Youtube or some other video hosting site. I am encouraged and excited about my splitter mods.


----------



## VirginiaIron

We'll see if I can load them up. I like how the electric models are quiet. Unfortunately, I do not have a cord that is a half mile to one mile long. So my option was a larger engine at lower RPM's. I am very happy with the modifications.

EDIT: Please see the VIMEO links in the post below. Thanks for watching.


----------



## MrWhoopee

VirginiaIron said:


> I'll need to figure out how to post a click and play video, thanks for watching.



Just upload the video to youtube, then use the link in the Media control.


----------



## MrWhoopee

Turn your phone sideways


----------



## VirginiaIron

MrWhoopee said:


> Turn your phone sideways


Thanks. I saw that tip in the how to photo after making the videos. If you click on the VIMEO links they are correct. Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaIron

VirginiaIron said:


> Thanks. I saw that tip in the how to photo after making the videos. If you click on the VIMEO links they are correct. Thanks.


Sorry, I think i missed your tip. You are saying that when I turn the phone sideways the video will be larger. Got it! Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaIron

I am sorry that the "action" videos were poor quality. I promise to get some soon. Anyway, here is a video of the splitter operating "almost in action" but not working. I used it yesterday and I was very satisfied with its performance. I need to clean it up, and paint it, and re-rout/secure the hoses. Anyway, all that matters is that I am happy with the operation of this unit for my needs, and that goes for everyone else also. If you have a splitter and you are happy with it, please share it with us.

Video Removed


----------



## MrWhoopee

VirginiaIron said:


> I am sorry that the "action" videos were poor quality. I promise to get some soon. Anyway, here is a video of the splitter operating "almost in action" but not working. I used it yesterday and I was very satisfied with its performance. I need to clean it up, and paint it, and re-rout/secure the hoses. Anyway, all that matters is that I am happy with the operation of this unit for my needs, and that goes for everyone else also. If you have a splitter and you are happy with it, please share it with us.




Nice!  Much better on the video too.


----------



## VirginiaIron

So here is a better video of the lift and splitter in action....

Video Removed


----------



## VirginiaIron

“Here is another video working the splitter.”

Video Removed


----------



## VirginiaIron

I watched that video and noticed that the table was creeping down. That Northern Cyl and Northern Spool do not have 20 minutes on it. What I did not realize in my R&D was that I needed a spool with a hold circuit built into it. But, I think it is the spool leakage and not the absence of a hold circuit that is causing the table to sink.

Does anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Grateful11

JD X720 Garden Tractor has a receiver hitch on the front and rear, great for moving the splitter around


----------



## VirginiaIron

Grateful11 said:


> JD X720 Garden Tractor has a receiver hitch on the front and rear, great for moving the splitter around
> 
> View attachment 197648
> 
> 
> View attachment 197649


Thanks, We need a larger picture of your splitter


----------



## saewoody

MrWhoopee said:


> I like the idea of a single splitter thread. Show 'em all in one place.
> 
> Here's my Homelite electric 5-ton. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 197452




Genius!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirginiaIron

This will probably be my last posting of this log splitter and what it looks like with a little paint. I'm not real happy with the paint job but the guy who painted it always shows up for work and practically works for nothing, it will do for now.

Edit: Additional photo- I couldn't resist and I am excited to start the splitting season.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck

As long as it looks good from the street it's good enough!


----------



## MrWhoopee

VirginiaIron said:


> View attachment 197676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will probably be my last posting of this log splitter and what it looks like with a little paint. I'm not real happy with the paint job but the guy who painted it always shows up for work and practically works for nothing, it will do for now.



Painting is a special talent. It takes the ability to recognize what constitutes a good job, the knowledge of what it takes to accomplish that job and the desire to do it.

It's a tool, not a restored trailer queen. It looks better now than it will after a few seasons of use.

Nice design, I like it. I was thinking it might be interesting to invert the boom splitter so you could just lower over the round.


----------



## GadDummit

Here's my beast. He's a homemade (made it myself as my first and to date only welding project) fella that will split just about anything I put in him. As you can see I only hire the best little Scottish gremlins to work the lever for me!

One problem though, i need to reinforce the blade somehow. i keep breaking it off and bending the beam. I'm fixing it again this week after tearing it off again today on some wet red oak. Click for bigger images.


----------



## DodgyNomad

VirginiaIron said:


> View attachment 197703
> View attachment 197676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will probably be my last posting of this log splitter and what it looks like with a little paint. I'm not real happy with the paint job but the guy who painted it always shows up for work and practically works for nothing, it will do for now.
> 
> Edit: Additional photo- I couldn't resist and I am excited to start the splitting season.



That thing looks great!!  I'd be proud to split wood with that bad boy.


----------



## VirginiaIron

GadDummit said:


> Here's my beast. He's a homemade (made it myself as my first and to date only welding project) fella that will split just about anything I put in him. As you can see I only hire the best little Scottish gremlins to work the lever for me!
> 
> One problem though, i need to reinforce the blade somehow. i keep breaking it off and bending the beam. I'm fixing it again this week after tearing it off again today on some wet red oak. Click for bigger images.
> 
> View attachment 197730


 When I enlarge the photo I lose a lot of detail and it gets a little blurry. I think the weld should be good for a minimum of 60,000 pounds so maybe you're not getting enough penetration into the beam or you wedge.   You may not be getting any weld into the center of the wedge. The beam looks bent underneath the wedge and maybe you need some additional lateral support on the end. Like a plate to cap The beam,  and some plates on both sides of the web and/or the outer portion of the beam. What is your hydraulic pressure?  What is the thickness of the wedge and the beam? Oh, that's a cute little gremlin.


----------



## VirginiaIron

MrWhoopee said:


> Painting is a special talent. It takes the ability to recognize what constitutes a good job, the knowledge of what it takes to accomplish that job and the desire to do it.
> 
> It's a tool, not a restored trailer queen. It looks better now than it will after a few seasons of use.
> 
> Nice design, I like it. I was thinking it might be interesting to invert the boom splitter so you could just lower over the round.


 I thought about the front end loader  and backhoe splitters with the inverted wedge but I thought that it required to much agility and the use of the equipment to move it. Additionally I thought the beam would need to be parallel to the round and with my design my approach would not be optimal. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Ashful

GadDummit said:


> One problem though, i need to reinforce the blade somehow. i keep breaking it off and bending the beam. I'm fixing it again this week after tearing it off again today on some wet red oak.


Your cylinder travel should be set up to stop about 1" short of hitting the wedge.  If you have it set up to go right to the wedge, this could be putting much more stress on your weld and beam.


----------



## Ashful

VirginiaIron said:


> I thought about the front end loader  and backhoe splitters with the inverted wedge but I thought that it required to much agility and the use of the equipment to move it. Additionally I thought the beam would need to be parallel to the round and with my design my approach would not be optimal. Thanks for the comments.


If I had a grapple attachment on my loader, meaning a third available hydraulic channel, I think I'd be welding up a pinch splitter to swap out with the grapple.  Imagine sitting on the tractor and just lowering the loader onto a log to grab and split it!


----------



## GadDummit

VirginiaIron said:


> When I enlarge the photo I lose a lot of detail and it gets a little blurry. I think the weld should be good for a minimum of 60,000 pounds so maybe you're not getting enough penetration into the beam or you wedge.   You may not be getting any weld into the center of the wedge. The beam looks bent underneath the wedge and maybe you need some additional lateral support on the end. Like a plate to cap The beam,  and some plates on both sides of the web and/or the outer portion of the beam. What is your hydraulic pressure?  What is the thickness of the wedge and the beam? Oh, that's a cute little gremlin.



Thanks for the tips! I think the penetration is OK (I've got spots in the blade that it went too deep - oops!), but the beam isnt strong enough to handle the pressure on the tougher woods as it is. I keep bending it and collapsing it at the end. I think you're right about the end cap. Yesterday I took a torch and just cut the entire bent portion off, blade and all, and today I'll hammer it out straight again provided there's enough boy in these britches to get it done haha!

Then I'm planning on welding on an end cap of 1" x 4" tube steel and also using that tube steel as side supports between the beam's rails, kinda boxing the blade in underneath and behind it. Hopefully that'll work. If you think that's wrong or that it should be different let me know. Like I said, I'm green!




Ashful said:


> Your cylinder travel should be set up to stop about 1" short of hitting the wedge.  If you have it set up to go right to the wedge, this could be putting much more stress on your weld and beam.




Ashful, you're one of my favs on here. You looked through your scope of time and saw me before i moved the blade back. Having it too close was my first big mistake. I immediately pushed it right off the end (tack welded at the time). Now it's set up to be about 4" short of the blade. It's funny, the 33" long 8-10" oak doesn't break the beam, it's those 20" long wet rounds that are 20-30" in diameter that really tear it up.

I'll post more and better pics once it's fixed again. Thanks for the comments! I know he's nothing compared to the professional machines on here, but I built him so I'm still proud.


----------



## VirginiaIron

GadDummit said:


> Thanks for the tips! ....Then I'm planning on welding on an end cap of 1" x 4" tube steel and also using that tube steel as side supports between the beam's rails, kinda boxing the blade in underneath and behind it. Hopefully that'll work. If you think that's wrong or that it should be different let me know....it's those 20" long wet rounds that are 20-30" in diameter that really tear it up.
> 
> I'll post more and better pics once it's fixed again. Thanks for the comments! I know he's nothing compared to the professional machines on here, but I built him so I'm still proud.



Here are some strengthening plates along the web and at the end as a cap


----------



## VirginiaIron

Ashful said:


> If I had a grapple attachment on my loader, meaning a third available hydraulic channel, I think I'd be welding up a pinch splitter to swap out with the grapple.  Imagine sitting on the tractor and just lowering the loader onto a log to grab and split it!



I have seen these videos on YouTube with a larger loader and different skid steers. I am sure the operators had different talent but the skid steer's seemed to outperform the loader, but typically, the beam was never approaching the round correctly. The best video I observed with the inverted wedge/splitter was on a backhoe and the splitter was attached to a multiple joint that could swivel/pitch/yaw.


----------



## Jazzberry

The base of the plate should be at least as long as it is tall. Either shorten it or lengthen the base of the plate. Too much leverage on a tall cutter.


----------



## ill_make_you_famous

Little brave I got for a trade. The 3.5 hp was blown but the trade included a used 6.5 Briggs. Had to drill some new mounting holes but it was a direct fit to the pump and works great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirginiaIron

ill_make_you_famous said:


> View attachment 197756
> 
> Little brave I got for a trade. The 3.5 hp was blown but the trade included a used 6.5 Briggs. Had to drill some new mounting holes but it was a direct fit to the pump and works great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice. Have you thought about raising the unit on a platform?


----------



## ill_make_you_famous

VirginiaIron said:


> Very nice. Have you thought about raising the unit on a platform?



I haven't, for a few reasons. #1 being that I am young and it doesn't bother me to be low when I am splitting at the house and I don't want to have to move around a platform plus the splitter #2 it makes it easier for bigger rounds to just roll it up onto the beam instead of picking it up and #3 I typically split where I cut and have the receiver attachment where it fits on the back of my receiver on my pickup and it's about thigh high which is high enough for me ,for now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee

ill_make_you_famous said:


> I haven't, for a few reasons. #1 being that I am young and it doesn't bother me to be low when I am splitting



It's that attitude that will make it so painful when you're older. We were all young and invincible once, that's why so many of us are broke down now.


----------



## ill_make_you_famous

MrWhoopee said:


> It's that attitude that will make it so painful when you're older. We were all young and invincible once, that's why so many of us are broke down now.



Point taken. But if you're 80 years old without an ache or a pain in your body it makes me wonder what kind of life you really lived.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee

ill_make_you_famous said:


> Point taken. But if you're 80 years old without an ache or a pain in your body it makes me wonder what kind of life you really lived.



Work smart when you're young, you will get plenty of aches and pains without asking for them.


----------



## Marshy

Here is my recent acquisition... 3 point hitch splitter with a PTO driven pump.


----------



## VirginiaIron

That seems to be an unusual design for such an older splitter. How old is it? The butterfly like design of the table seems to be a lost knowledge that would force the splits towards the center. How does that table work for you?


----------



## Marshy

I haven't put much wood through it yet, less than a face cord. Seems to work well but I wish the table was longer. I like to split it and stack it on the end of the table as it comes off the wedge so I don't have to pick it up off the ground. Then I can usually grab the stack in one or two arm loads and put it in my stack. Stroke on the cylinder is about 22-23" long and I cut my wood 20" give or take. The PTO driven pump seems to work well and I get good cycle speed with engine rpm at 1500, or pto speed 300-350.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Ashful said:


> Okay, I guess I finally have something semi-worthy of posting here.  This is a suped-up Huskee 22-ton, with 8 second cycle time.  The 11 GPM pump was replaced with a 16 GPM pump, and the 190cc Briggs baseline motor was replaced with a 344cc INTEK motor.  Suction line was upgraded to match the higher-volume pump, but it's otherwise bone stock.
> 
> View attachment 197453
> View attachment 197454



Hey Ashful...., any video yet. I'm dying to see your splitter in action.


----------



## Ashful

Nah, probably won't be getting to that, Virginia.  That sounds like work, and I hang out here for the express purpose of avoiding work.  ;-)


----------



## VirginiaIron

Ashful said:


> Nah, probably won't be getting to that, Virginia.  That sounds like work, and I hang out here for the express purpose of avoiding work.  ;-)


No problem, I was just excited for you and hoping to see the superfast splitter you were building. I'm definitely going to consider speed on my next project. I ended up splitting some wood yesterday and making a little bit of a video Too.  I can't wait till it gets cooler so I can go out in the woods without the threat of the dreaded copperhead- it's not deadly but one might change my life for a month or two.


----------



## Ashful

Truth be told, that project has been held up about six weeks on account of one stupid $23 throttle assembly, on order with Briggs since early May.  It's been a point of some frustration, but there are so many other projects this time of year that I've been staying busy.


----------



## VirginiaIron

GadDummit said:


> Here's my beast. He's a homemade (made it myself as my first and to date only welding project) fella that will split just about anything I put in him. As you can see I only hire the best little Scottish gremlins to work the lever for me!
> 
> One problem though, i need to reinforce the blade somehow. i keep breaking it off and bending the beam. I'm fixing it again this week after tearing it off again today on some wet red oak. Click for bigger images.
> 
> View attachment 197730



GadDummit..., Did you get your wedge fixed?


----------



## VirginiaIron

Ashful said:


> Truth be told, that project has been held up about six weeks on account of one stupid $23 throttle assembly, on order with Briggs since early May.  It's been a point of some frustration, but there are so many other projects this time of year that I've been staying busy.



Keep us posted. Mine is officially road worthy. I got some chains (will replace the temporary ones) and a SMV sign. My splitter is pretty balanced but I was concerned about the low tongue weight and fishtailing, so I pulled it behind a CrownVic and I was quite surprised at how well it towed. I will add a log stop and a small removable platform on the other side.


----------



## Ashful

Throttle arriving today!  Of course, now it's in the low 90F's.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody

I picked up a new log splitter a couple weeks ago and it's making quick work of all the downed trees from last winter's ice storm:







This is a load of mature Douglas Fir, a bit of Spruce, some rock hard and gnarled Maple and some Garry Oak (which was a surprising find).

My new splitter didn't come with an engine so I hooked it up to an old (1960's vintage) double lung rig that was sitting around under-utilized.  It's set up to run on bio-fuel so is quite enviro-friendly, surprisingly quiet and no real exhaust odor to speak of. When I'm in the fresh out of doors I want to hear the chirping birds and breath the clean air, not the angry roar and stinky smells of a gasoline engine. Bio-fuel is the way to go! I would be surprised if it puts out 2 peak hp but it gets the job done quickly due to the efficiency of the splitter. It pumps about 4 gpm at full tilt and makes quick work of even the sun dried Maple. At peak production I can get the cycle time to under 2 seconds but at that speed I'm working up a real sweat so I tend to slow her down a bit.  It's by far the best splitter I've ever had the pleasure of using. The best thing about this splitter (besides it's fast splitting, quietness and obvious health benefits) is it's exceptional lightness. That makes it easy to move the splitter to the round needing splitting rather than having to heave heavy, wet rounds to the splitter. It splits them right where they lay. Photos of my new splitter (sitting next to my old one) below.

Oh, while sawing up a mess of tangled downed limbs and trunks, I noticed something at the bottom of the pile and thought to myself, "Hey, that's not a branch!" and carefully retrieved it. She's a real beauty:




Seeing how my new splitter didn't come with an engine, I picked her up for only $50 so that's just the frosting on the cake!


----------



## GadDummit

VirginiaIron said:


> GadDummit..., Did you get your wedge fixed?



You know, being a new member here I wasn't sure anyone would notice if I posted an update. You just made my day. 

So I did get the wedge welded back on. I ran a few extra beads on the base too to make sure it was very secure. The seam is about the size of your thumb now. I ended up cutting the beam up too at every bend and welding it back together to get it straightened out, mostly. I really wish I had known what i was doing when i bought the beam and had gotten a thicker one. I could barely lift this one though so maybe I should just be happy. I tried heating it up and banging it with a 3 lb sledge to get the bends out, but there ain't enough boy in these britches to get it to move. It just made a lot of noise and annoyed the neighbors 


No pics yet (I know, I'm sorry!) but after looking at all these pyro-fessional splitters I decided to: 

beef up my pusher a little
add a battery holder for the electric start battery
add a pedestal to the front that I can fold down/up so the first log doesn't need to go under the splitter tongue
add supports to the side of the beam where it collapsed on me on that wet oak and maple
sharpen the wedge up more so it cuts easier
add a cupholder 
You guys are bad for my welding bill, haha! Like I said, I got the wedge back on and welded up (with my ugly welds) and I've got all the metal cut for the supports etc. I just need to weld it all back on. It's been 93-96 the past few days with a heat index of over 100 so I've been a little unmotivated to go weld in the heat. I'll probably get out there Friday morning and get started. And I will take pics, you just have to forgive my nasty welding.


----------



## VirginiaIron

GadDummit said:


> You know, being a new member here I wasn't sure anyone would notice if I posted an update. You just made my day.
> 
> So I did get the wedge welded back on. I ran a few extra beads on the base too to make sure it was very secure. The seam is about the size of your thumb now. I ended up cutting the beam up too at every bend and welding it back together to get it straightened out, mostly. I really wish I had known what i was doing when i bought the beam and had gotten a thicker one. I could barely lift this one though so maybe I should just be happy. I tried heating it up and banging it with a 3 lb sledge to get the bends out, but there ain't enough boy in these britches to get it to move. It just made a lot of noise and annoyed the neighbors
> 
> 
> No pics yet (I know, I'm sorry!) but after looking at all these pyro-fessional splitters I decided to:
> 
> beef up my pusher a little
> add a battery holder for the electric start battery
> add a pedestal to the front that I can fold down/up so the first log doesn't need to go under the splitter tongue
> add supports to the side of the beam where it collapsed on me on that wet oak and maple
> sharpen the wedge up more so it cuts easier
> add a cupholder
> You guys are bad for my welding bill, haha! Like I said, I got the wedge back on and welded up (with my ugly welds) and I've got all the metal cut for the supports etc. I just need to weld it all back on. It's been 93-96 the past few days with a heat index of over 100 so I've been a little unmotivated to go weld in the heat. I'll probably get out there Friday morning and get started. And I will take pics, you just have to forgive my nasty welding.


I think there are a lot of people interested in your posting.    I keep my rods inside the house with the heat and air conditioning now because when I kept the rods in the garage the rods would get damp and it would be very difficult to weld and my beads looked much worse. So if you have old rods bring them inside for about a week before you weld, some welders put them in the oven and bake them for a while before they use them- there's information online about drying out rods.  A dry or fresh rod may be all that you need.


----------



## VirginiaIron

WoodyIsGoody said:


> I picked up a new log splitter a couple weeks ago and it's making quick work of all the downed trees from last winter's ice storm:
> 
> View attachment 198042
> 
> 
> View attachment 198043
> 
> 
> This is a load of mature Douglas Fir, a bit of Spruce, some rock hard and gnarled Maple and some Garry Oak (which was a surprising find).
> 
> My new splitter didn't come with an engine so I hooked it up to an old (1960's vintage) double lung rig that was sitting around under-utilized.  It's set up to run on bio-fuel so is quite enviro-friendly, surprisingly quiet and no real exhaust odor to speak of. When I'm in the fresh out of doors I want to hear the chirping birds and breath the clean air, not the angry roar and stinky smells of a gasoline engine. Bio-fuel is the way to go! I would be surprised if it puts out 2 peak hp but it gets the job done quickly due to the efficiency of the splitter. It pumps about 4 gpm at full tilt and makes quick work of even the sun dried Maple. At peak production I can get the cycle time to under 2 seconds but at that speed I'm working up a real sweat so I tend to slow her down a bit.  It's by far the best splitter I've ever had the pleasure of using. The best thing about this splitter (besides it's fast splitting, quietness and obvious health benefits) is it's exceptional lightness. That makes it easy to move the splitter to the round needing splitting rather than having to heave heavy, wet rounds to the splitter. It splits them right where they lay. Photos of my new splitter (sitting next to my old one) below.
> 
> Oh, while sawing up a mess of tangled downed limbs and trunks, I noticed something at the bottom of the pile and thought to myself, "Hey, that's not a branch!" and carefully retrieved it. She's a real beauty:
> 
> View attachment 198044
> 
> 
> Seeing how my new splitter didn't come with an engine, I picked her up for only $50 so that's just the frosting on the cake!
> 
> View attachment 198045


LOL. You had me going. I was actually thinking about this quiet and tiny splitter that you had and I had to have one as well. I do have several of those but they don't work anymore, Lol


----------



## GadDummit

VirginiaIron said:


> I think there are a lot of people interested in your posting.    I keep my rods inside the house with the heat and air conditioning now because when I kept the rods in the garage the rods would get damp and it would be very difficult to weld and my beads looked much worse. So if you have old rods bring them inside for about a week before you weld, some welders put them in the oven and bake them for a while before they use them- there's information online about drying out rods.  A dry or fresh rod may be all that you need.



Haha, That's a great idea but I don't think a dry rod will fix my problems. I'm just a bird terder. I tend to go too fast, then too slow, then i'll blow through my metal, then I have to weld up the holes, then grind, grind, grind. The guy that taught me to weld said you can choose to be a good welder, or you can choose to be a good grinder. You don't have to be both. I think by default I chose the wrong one. 

I got the under-the-blade supports on today and the supports for my pusher. It got to 100 degrees (heat index 106) and I decided to go back inside. I sound like a yankee, i know. Too much soup, my grandpa would say. 

Anyway, I'm running out of scrap metal to put on it. I need a 8-10" square to put on the foot, then I'd like to put some wings around the blade to catch the runoff so it doesn't smash my toes anymore. And I'm not sure how to work the cupholder. I usually drink DP bottles and the kids drink Gatorade so maybe just a sleeve style rack would be good. I'll ponder it and try to schedule a run to the scrap yard this afternoon for more "treasures". Heh!






VirginiaIron said:


> LOL. You had me going. I was actually thinking about this quiet and tiny splitter that you had and I had to have one as well. I do have several of those but they don't work anymore, Lol



He got me too! Then BAM, it's an axe. I laughed out loud and made the wife look at me suspiciously.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Tar12 said:


> You will be fine turning the angle iron up as it would act as side wings. I am going to to try the side wings before I do anything else.I just saw where you already had it welded up...some flat stock would work to make those wings.


One vote for installing side wings on a log-lift-table. I used flat bar and it acts as a channel to funnel the round to the beam. Also, if a split round falls on the table/lift, it seems to grip it somewhat rather than slide down. I like the ultra smooth surface because the rounds seem to roll easier. I should have widened my log lift table a couple more inches but that would have necessitated moving my stand- I think I was short sighted on this.


----------



## GadDummit

I got the supports in and painted. There's now two sections of 4x2 square tubing on each side. I had to put him back to work so I didn't get to the wings and cupholder, but he's quite a bit sturdier now. I also sharpened the blade up nice. The only problem is I used to grab the blade and the tongue to move it around. Now I end up with sliced fingers if I try that!


----------



## VirginiaIron

GadDummit said:


> I got the supports in and painted. There's now two sections of 4x2 square tubing on each side. I had to put him back to work so I didn't get to the wings and cupholder, but he's quite a bit sturdier now. I also sharpened the blade up nice. The only problem is I used to grab the blade and the tongue to move it around. Now I end up with sliced fingers if I try that!
> 
> View attachment 198144


Nice...! My wedge isn't razor sharp, but I am pretty good with a file or a grinder; so my wedge is fairly sharp and I(me) think(s) a sharp wedge helps split the wood- especially if you need to go across the grain. EDIT: Now is the time to put a handle or tongue on the unit. (I could not see in my browser that you already had a tongue on it)


----------



## GadDummit

VirginiaIron said:


> Nice...! My wedge isn't razor sharp, but I am pretty good with a file or a grinder; so my wedge is fairly sharp and I(me) think(s) a sharp wedge helps split the wood- especially if you need to go across the grain. EDIT: Now is the time to put a handle or tongue on the unit.



Oh yeah, it splits alot better now. A handle would be a very good idea. I'm all out of scrap, but I might find a tie-rod end I can use.


----------



## GadDummit

Some pics of the un-bending of my beam. 


I cut the whole bent portion off with an oxy/acet torch. 












I cut the metal at each bend after that. Like i said, i tried to bend it with a hammer but it wasn't budging. So like a folded piece of paper, I "tore" it at each crease. That left me with tiny pieces of heavy paper!













Then i cut the blade off the remaining piece and cut it in half at the bend too. 













Here's the last pic of the progress. Puzzle piecing it back together took forever with my poor welding skills. 












That's it. I hope it lasts a good long time


----------



## VirginiaIron

GadDummit said:


> .... I hope it lasts a good long time



Me too, thanks for sharing.  Keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## VirginiaIron

I added a log stop this weekend. I forgot this accessory and decided to get it installed sooner than later. I do not know when tragedy will strike.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck

You got a heck of a piece of iron now! Looks good!


----------



## VirginiaIron

Lloyd the redneck said:


> You got a heck of a piece of iron now! Looks good!


Thanks Lloyd!  I was observing the original photo I posted on this thread and I cannot believe the transition. I am looking forward to really trying it out this fall. Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Tar12 said:


> Thats what I am going to do with mine as well...here is a pic of the recessed push plate.This allows you to set your split closer than you normally can and allows a complete split of the piece.
> 
> View attachment 196299


When I R&R'd the plate, circa 2012, I placed it so the wedge just touched it and the wood was completely cut, if necessary. With my new design, the blade of the wedge is further from the plate, due to the pilot or cow catcher and the real stringy rounds must be man handled. I am thinking of adding an angle or a strip of steel in the center of the plate and above the pilot to put the center of the round in compression and almost touching the blade of the wedge and keeping the outer edges in less compression. This is opposed to most of the round remaining in compression due to the width of the plate.


----------



## Dobish

i can't wait to go give the splitter a workout tonight


----------



## Dobish

I successfully managed to run every single gas appliance I had out of gas last night... 

I ran the chainsaw until it ran out of gas (3 minutes). 

Then I ran the splitter until it ran out of gas (only 10 more minutes and I would have gotten through the pile)

Then I ran the walk behind string trimmer/brush cutter to cut the back yard until that ran out of gas...

then i ran the weed whacker until that ran out of gas...


----------



## Lloyd the redneck

Good thing fuel is cheep now! I did that the other day. Had a crew set up to go cut wood and had everything but gas.  Luckily I had about a half gallon and that got us by just barely. But you would think that would have been top on my list


----------



## Dobish

Lloyd the redneck said:


> Good thing fuel is cheep now! I did that the other day. Had a crew set up to go cut wood and had everything but gas.  Luckily I had about a half gallon and that got us by just barely. But you would think that would have been top on my list


i've been trying to get through the 5 gallon tank so I could start fresh!  its tough to have a few hours to get to all this stuff when the kids are around, but they are at the grandparents for a few weeks, so I get to play hard


----------



## NP ALASKA

Modified this Troybuilt





Removeable 4way





Sold this one on Craigslist last week- ordered a Super Split HD at the same
time- shipping to Alaska is a bit crazy but I figure a person who uses there hands should have tools they are happy with. 

It ships my way next week- cant wait


----------



## VirginiaIron

That is some 4 way wedge you have there. Is that wedge homemade? Please send us a photo, or movie of your splitter in action.


----------



## NP ALASKA

VirginiaIron said:


> That is some 4 way wedge you have there. Is that wedge homemade? Please send us a photo, or movie of your splitter in action.



It is home made
Sold it last week; sorry no video

Waiting on new Super Spil HD to be delivered


----------



## NP ALASKA

NP ALASKA said:


> It is home made
> Sold it last week; sorry no video
> 
> Waiting on new Super Spil HD to be delivered



Wings for 4 way are lower and not center as the wood I split this works much better. Big wood for me is 16" - if I see 2' on a stump its a big tree


----------



## VirginiaIron

NP ALASKA said:


> It is home made
> Sold it last week; sorry no video
> 
> Waiting on new Super Spil HD to be delivered


That's OK - video of the new splitter will work.


----------



## VirginiaIron

I found this photo of the design and condition of the log splitter before I received it. I think this might bring some of you hope in what might be possible with your older splitter. For me, it is quite the change.

I think daddy thought splitters should look fast and I am not sure what influence the children had on this splitter design.


----------



## NP ALASKA

Tow hitch complete
Love this thing
QUIET and fast

Havn fun now


----------



## bodhran

I use a couple of electric log splitters as what I have here is 99% softwood. I was having a lot of trouble moving one of them with the original splitter stand the unit came with. Bought one these dollys at a Harbour Freight kind of place, used a few tie downs and moving the splitter is a breeze now.


----------



## jwfirebird

my place was a fruit farm, old trees are crotchy and tough. bunch of ash i cut what ever is looking like its near my quad trails or fallen down, all super tough. why i ended up with the big honda and its got a real big cylinder. even then it bogs a little on some of the big cherry. ended up putting wings on the blade part, about 3inches back and wide. so i dont have to fight the strings as much


----------



## VirginiaIron

jwfirebird said:


> my place was a fruit farm, old trees are crotchy and tough. bunch of ash i cut what ever is looking like its near my quad trails or fallen down, all super tough. why i ended up with the big honda and its got a real big cylinder. even then it bogs a little on some of the big cherry. ended up putting wings on the blade part, about 3inches back and wide. so i dont have to fight the strings as much


Nice. Any pictures or videos?


----------



## jwfirebird

it doesnt look like much but i only have a couple hundred into it, and it works excellent for the crap wood i have 


dont have it online anymore i had photo bucket but not going to pay what they want to use it, still have to find somewhere to upload too


----------



## jwfirebird




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Sorry, but can you explain what I am seeing in that picture? What is that big fermentation vessel?


----------



## jwfirebird

beer keg so you have something to drink when you are done


----------



## jwfirebird

holds enough oil to keep plenty cool


----------



## VirginiaIron

There is nothing wrong with good old American ingenuity. At least your wheels aren't flat. I was dragging the carcass of my splitter around for years. I remember going to a friends house to split some wood for him. The hitch on the splitter was a clevis type, the tires flat, and it was so low to the ground. The splitter wasn't road worthy so I winched it onto my trailer. My friend must have been horrified when I pulled up in his drive and he saw my splitter, he had to use his truck to pull the splitter off the trailer and over to the staging area. My splitter ran well and we split all of his wood that day.


----------



## WiscWoody

Tar12 said:


> View attachment 196265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine...A Oak Series made by ALLWOOD in Milan, Michigan. A true 28 ton splitter with a hydraulic log lift and hydraulic wedge lift.It also sports a disappearing splitting wedge and a recessed push plate that allows for a complete split each time.This is all powered by a 13hp Honda.It also has heavy duty torsion axels that are meant to be run on the road..I ran it 70 mph all the way back from Michigan. I also have a 6-way wedge for it but only run it when I get into a uniform run of logs.4 of us knocked 6 cord of Ash with it in a days time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196263
> View attachment 196264


Wow, that’s a awesome splitter!


----------



## WiscWoody

WES999 said:


> Here is my little 5 ton electric splitter.
> Got it on CL for $65 bucks.
> Needed some TlC but I was able to get it working.
> For it's size it works very well, splits most of the rounds I have.
> View attachment 196368
> View attachment 196369


I had one similar to yours for a few years and it did pretty good on most of the wood I split but then I found a good deal on a 22 ton splitter at Menards  and sold mine on CL for.... $65 lol, in Wisconsin though.


----------



## jwfirebird

mines not road worthy either, made from an old harvester frame. all that really matters is not having to do it by hand


----------



## WiscWoody

Lol if you look at the tags at the top of the first page on this thread it says, how do you spit...? Well I can tell you right now that I don’t spit a lot but if I do I spit downwards to the ground....lol and there’s also a tag that says, spitter! Well like I said I really don’t spit much, but once again if I do I never spit up into the breeze cuz it might fly right back at me and I really hate that when that happens!   JFYI....


----------



## VirginiaIron

Lol, I asked to correct those but I do not have the permissions. Very funny, thanks for sharing


----------



## WiscWoody

VirginiaIron said:


> Lol, I asked to correct those but I do not have the permissions. Very funny, thanks for sharing


Well your a good sport about it I just had to give to a bit you a ribbing about it lol


----------



## 711mhw

There was a similar thread here years ago, here's my old beater, again.
	

		
			
		

		
	









I "cobbed" this together over 35 years ago and am waiting for a catastrophic failure so that I can build a new one, been waiting for a while now. I used to have to travel for wood and the big toolbox was great for fuel. saws, etc. It's not super fast & I don't have any monster rounds to split but it does pivot to vertical for them. Working height horiz is about 3', and that's a much better posture for me. You can't jockey it around by hand but I have diesel powered helpers for that.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Nice splitter, thanks for sharing. Mine also is a little heavy to jockey by hand when on unleveled ground. I am considering a front wheel on the stand


----------



## WiscWoody

711mhw said:


> There was a similar thread here years ago, here's my old beater, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201932
> View attachment 201933
> 
> 
> I "cobbed" this together over 35 years ago and am waiting for a catastrophic failure so that I can build a new one, been waiting for a while now. I used to have to travel for wood and the big toolbox was great for fuel. saws, etc. It's not super fast & I don't have any monster rounds to split but it does pivot to vertical for them. Working height horiz is about 3', and that's a much better posture for me. You can't jockey it around by hand but I have diesel powered helpers for that.


I bet your splitter has seen lots of wood over a 35 year service period! Is that a leg operated hydraulic valve on it? Cool!


----------



## jwfirebird

alot of cool stuff, hoop  takes care of getting unstuck, table(last thing i really want to do). tool box is pretty good idea too


----------



## 711mhw

WiscWoody said:


> I bet your splitter has seen lots of wood over a 35 year service period! Is that a leg operated hydraulic valve on it? Cool!


Up until about 8 years ago I just used my leg on the "normal" valve handle, until I thought about a hospital type sink thingie.

The pump and motor are just fine, the cyl could be bigger and the beam flex's regularly but keeps coming back for more. It's only a typical 8"- 18#/ft. house beam left on the job and I really want to build another as my welding & tools are much better now, but we go back a long way and many hours.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

*I took some updated pics.







I took the cover off of the engine ... and it was nice to see a whole gas tank ... no nibbling was found .. 
Oh ya the tank is metal !   *


----------



## WiscWoody

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> *I took some updated pics.
> View attachment 202171
> 
> View attachment 202172
> 
> View attachment 202173
> 
> I took the cover off of the engine ... and it was nice to see a whole gas tank ... no nibbling was found ..
> Oh ya the tank is metal !   *


Is that a B&S Vangaurd engine?


----------



## VirginiaIron

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> OK
> Here are some updated pics of my splitter!
> View attachment 196313
> 
> View attachment 196314
> 
> View attachment 196315
> 
> 
> New engine that I installed to replace the one I toasted!
> View attachment 196317



I cant tell by these photos.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Looks good. The paint job makes it seem like a piece of military equipment designed to blend in with the background.


----------



## VirginiaIron

WiscWoody said:


> Is that a B&S Vangaurd engine?


At one time I thought the vangard was the B&S answer to aluminum blocks and bronze bushings when they changed to a cast iron sleeve and roller bearings at the crank. This model has them both with a two year warranty


----------



## Medic21

Nothing special just a rural king special and an operator.  One of these days I won't have to load it.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Lucky you. You have help that rolls up his sleaves and gets right in there. My help just barks out orders. There is nothing wrong with a store bought splitter. The manufacturer usually spends qui t e a lot in R&D and designs the system right. Nice help and splitter.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> *I took some updated pics.
> View attachment 202171
> 
> View attachment 202172
> 
> View attachment 202173
> 
> I took the cover off of the engine ... and it was nice to see a whole gas tank ... no nibbling was found ..
> Oh ya the tank is metal !   *


SM. Do you have a video of your splitter running and splitting wood?


----------



## VirginiaIron

Medic21 said:


> Nothing special just a rural king special and an operator.  One of these days I won't have to load it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215231


Got a video?


----------



## VirginiaIron

NP ALASKA said:


> View attachment 198593
> 
> Modified this Troybuilt
> 
> View attachment 198594
> 
> Removeable 4way
> View attachment 198595
> 
> 
> Sold this one on Craigslist last week- ordered a Super Split HD at the same
> time- shipping to Alaska is a bit crazy but I figure a person who uses there hands should have tools they are happy with.
> 
> It ships my way next week- cant wait


NPA- Got a video yet?


----------



## VirginiaIron

711mhw said:


> There was a similar thread here years ago, here's my old beater, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201932
> View attachment 201933
> 
> 
> I "cobbed" this together over 35 years ago and am waiting for a catastrophic failure so that I can build a new one, been waiting for a while now. I used to have to travel for wood and the big toolbox was great for fuel. saws, etc. It's not super fast & I don't have any monster rounds to split but it does pivot to vertical for them. Working height horiz is about 3', and that's a much better posture for me. You can't jockey it around by hand but I have diesel powered helpers for that.



Got a video of your splitter running and splitting?


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

OK ..... Why a Video ... it splits wood .. You have seen that before ..
As to engine .... This is the engine that came with the splitter ..


I was told it had a crack in the block ...ok if you check the oil ... Oooops ....
The new and improved engine .. running synthetic oil ..


It starts better and splitter works .. just like before ..


----------



## VirginiaIron

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> OK ..... Why a Video ... it splits wood .. You have seen that before ..
> ....


It is a splitter and it is something many of us have seen before- agreed. It is just something to watch from someone on the forum I have had some interaction with- sort of family like- rather than watching some stranger on line. It is like- oh yeah, that what he is talking about.

I am sure we all have better things to do than make and watch videos, sorry.

Edit- I know the post says "picture", thanks for participating.


----------



## 711mhw

VirginiaIron said:


> Got a video of your splitter running and splitting?



I'm not sure I know how to do that, and I refuse to own a "smart phone" . Not much to see really.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

If it's not broke don't fix it !
Ya I'm still using this !




	

		
			
		

		
	
  F*%k texting....


----------



## 711mhw

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> If it's not broke don't fix it !
> Ya I'm still using this !
> View attachment 215347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F*%k texting....



I had "nextel" when texting was coming out, (so did every supplier, driver and other contractor & their men on the "job") had a salesman that started texting me, I told him, "Chris, why would I *type* into this thing I can just speak into? I heard the govt. wanted that freq. back as it was good penetrating buildings. That was the end of Nextel and (imho) texting became the replacement for the quick, direct push to talk.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank

Here's our little beast.  I really like the option to split vertically, which saves my body.


----------



## alonsolee

Hello gentlemen,

I just bought a bachtold bros inc model TRG-26. It works great but id like the change the filters and fluids. 

How do you professions acquire these older manuals??


----------



## Ashful

There are only a few models of hydro line filters for log splitters that I routinely see today, so hopefully one of them will soon into that old machine. The specs or manual for the rest can be obtained from the engine manufacturer, whether that be Briggs, Kohler, or other.


----------



## Rob711

This was given to me by friends dad. He purchased new 1985 due to hurricane Gloria!  He downsized and offered it up, the original  techumpseh  stoped after it finished burning all its oil. Replaced with harbor freight 100$ engine. My daughter refers to it as the family log splitter. Works great


----------



## Ashful

Used one identical to that in the mid/late 80’s. Never knew the brand, didn’t pay attention to stuff like that, back then.


----------



## VirginiaIron

I recently picked this one up as salvage. Old-time engine didnt run, and starter (lamp cord) was broke. Someone put some time into it by the looks of the paint job. Flywheel timing was off, carb wasn't assembled correctly, rod seal was leaking badly. The 5" piston doesnt run the full stroke. Starts on first/second pull, runs well and slower than i like.


----------



## pursang

For now this is my wood splitter.


----------



## pursang

Until my splitter of choice goes on sale or I find one used I wouldn't mind building one of these.


			https://i.gifer.com/OD9P.gif


----------



## MrWhoopee

pursang said:


> For now this is my wood splitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249339



I'd be grinding that mushroom off the wedge before a piece of it comes flying your way.


----------



## Ashful

MrWhoopee said:


> I'd be grinding that mushroom off the wedge before a piece of it comes flying your way.



Had an old friend blinded in one eye from exactly that. It amazes me how people ignore this.


----------



## aaronk25

Not great at small stuff but the 60” maple base I just split in about 10 mins was a lot of fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pursang

MrWhoopee said:


> I'd be grinding that mushroom off the wedge before a piece of it comes flying your way.


Thanks for your concern, that's an old picture it's be ground since then, at last count I had 8 pairs of safety glasses strewn throughout my shop and back yard, you can't be too safe.


----------



## ChrisRoss

I will  put a worktable on my splitter just like I see here. Nice idea


----------



## nathan125

Splitter my father in law built for me. New 6.5 hp Predator engine. 5" cylinder, 11 gpm pump. Beam appears to be about 1/4" thickness. It isn't a racer but will split 90% of the wood I have. Splitter ran into a knotted up piece of something and it started to twist the beam, I backed it off and hit it off with a sledge hammer and threw that log aside.  The beam untwisted when I reversed the ram, maybe the beam is a bit weak for the power this thing possess? Either way I am happy to have it and beats using a maul.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Nice. I believe H beams are stronger than I beams. You could stiffen/strengthen that beam by placing plate or U-channel at the base, or stiffeners/plate in the web.


----------



## nathan125

VirginiaIron said:


> Nice. I believe H beams are stronger than I beams. You could stiffen/strengthen that beam by placing plate or U-channel at the base, or stiffeners/plate in the web.
> 
> View attachment 249865
> View attachment 249866


Thanks, I am trying to devise a way to protect the engine...It's in a danger zone....I guess my legs can protect the engine!?!


----------



## Ashful

That splitter is a great candidate for a 4” replacement cylinder.  No more twisty beam, and 50% faster.


----------



## WiscWoody

pursang said:


> Until my splitter of choice goes on sale or I find one used I wouldn't mind building one of these.
> 
> 
> https://i.gifer.com/OD9P.gif


I looks like he’s splitting poplar. Easy peezy.


----------



## duramaxman05

Here is a beast of a splitter I just got done working on. It has a wisconsin engine on it. We have a 2 way splitter just like it but with a 10hp vanguard on it. You. An split a lot of wood in a hurry with one.


----------



## waynecub

This is a wood splitter that I built this year. It has a hydraulic log lift system that words great. It has a two cylinder engine that runs a 16 gal. pump. The ram is a 4.5" cylinder. It has a auto return system, this makes splitting go smooth. 
marcus


----------



## VirginiaIron

waynecub said:


> This is a wood splitter that I built this year. It has a hydraulic log lift system that words great. It has a two cylinder engine that runs a 16 gal. pump. The ram is a 4.5" cylinder. It has a auto return system, this makes splitting go smooth.
> marcus
> View attachment 251033
> View attachment 251034
> View attachment 251035


Thanks for posting. I saw one like this, in yellow, and that unit's lift is actually part of the corner table/working surface. 
What does your lift look like?
I was abandoning my idea of another horizontal project for the tabletop version.


----------



## wahoowad

My ~ 5 year old 20-ton 220v Ramsplitter. Still doing great.


----------



## WiscWoody

waynecub said:


> This is a wood splitter that I built this year. It has a hydraulic log lift system that words great. It has a two cylinder engine that runs a 16 gal. pump. The ram is a 4.5" cylinder. It has a auto return system, this makes splitting go smooth.
> marcus
> View attachment 251033
> View attachment 251034
> View attachment 251035


I think that is the nicest looking homemade splitter I’ve seen and you did a nice job on it. Maybe you could open a small factory and give Wolfe Ridge Mfg some competition.
Edit: I think VirginiaIrons splitter is really nice too.


----------



## WiscWoody

wahoowad said:


> My ~ 5 year old 20-ton 220v Ramsplitter. Still doing great.


Now there’s a electric splitter I could maybe live with. I wander how it’d do with some of the elm I split with my 37 ton splitter since sometimes it has a tough time the stuff. Nice splitter though.


----------



## waynecub

I am waiting for a load of logs to use this new splitter and the lift system. This is a splitter
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 that I built 6 years ago and it has the same lift system that worked good.


----------



## VirginiaIron

I finally found the tabletop model that had the lift I mentioned. I am very impressed with the design of his lift.


----------

